# Weight Watchers / Slimming World



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi

Sorry wasnt sure where to post this .. 

Can anyone recommend either ?  I really need to start looking into my diet.  

Thanks xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Nicky!

I think both SW and WW are good ways to lose weight.  I think it depends on the individual which is best.  I went to slimming world many years ago and lost a lot of weight, that was better for me than WW because I love pasta and their green days were ideal for me, someone who loves meat would do well on their red days.  I went to WW when I was 18, and that is too long ago for me to remember what it was like!  But I did lose weight.  

There is a Belly Club section of FF which would give you more information, as well as support threads for each type of diet.  Membership of this section is restricted, you have to get in contact with Mel or Tony to get access.

Good luck with whichever you decide to do.

Sue


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I've heard good things about SW thinking about giving it a go myself


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks Sue & C for your replies.

I'll request access to the belly club   

x


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Slimming world is really good, there is a few topics in the belly buddy section to get you started. I have lost 1 and a half stones since starting it


----------

